# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Ah, the Blue Ridge Mountains of North Carolina and

## Seles

It's weather is delightful, particularly at higher elevations.  We stay at about 4,500+ feet with temps reaching highs daily last week of only 79-81F, and nightly lows of 56-60F.  Most days are in low to mid 70's until 3-4PM.  What relief!  It'll enhance your attitude.

A little hiking, fires in pits by the lake, some fly fishing & trout!, lots of boating and skiing, river rafting, some excursions to waterfalls/attractions like Grandfather Mountain, pretty good and inexpensive restaurants...all enjoyable but nonetheless not a single one outweighs the wonderful weather.  Never had the AC on once, in the car or cabin. 

Back to the mid 90's and no relief in sight though...remembering the mountains!

Ric

----------

